# Knicks vs Hawks: Jan 30, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (14-28)@Hawks (11-31)*
*Jan 30, 2006 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Philips Arena*
*Atlanta, GA*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:*
*Knicks*
*Curry/Taylor/Woods/Q/Steph*
*














Pic Unavailable














*
*Hawks*
*Pachulia/Harrington/Childress/Johnson/Lue*
*



































*​*Hawks:*


> Trying to make sense of how they could begin a game so lethargically, the first quarter of Saturday's 111-99 loss to the Chicago, less than 24 hours after they'd taken Phoenix to the wire is the least of the Hawks' issues these days. They're now 11-31 and, barring some unforeseen surge of positive energy, on pace for a second straight 60-loss season with their most favorable home stretch of the season already wasted.


*Knicks:*


> Qyntel Woods is taking full advantage of what may be his last chance. After starting the season on the outside looking in, the former lottery pick latched on with the Knicks, who are desperate for a solution at small forward. Now he's in the starting lineup, and likely to stay put. Over the last four games, Woods is averaging 15 points and 7.7 rebounds. "He's just getting better," Knicks coach Larry Brown said. "He plays with a lot of energy. He's going to get better as a defender.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092

​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This a gonna be a close game.


Possibly overtime.


Good luck.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i'd be sad if we get killed yet again. even by the knicks


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

knicks starting lineup 

marbury 
Q
malik rose
AD
curry

woods is hurt , malik rose imo is a bad fit considering how athletic the hawks are


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

When you have guys like Rose in the starting lineup...you're know your team is doomed.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

not doomed yet 23-22 score knicks favor


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Lee 8 points off the bench so far. Time out Hawks.

39-36 Knicks 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We keep trading baskets back and forth this isn't a good look. We need some defensive stops. 

45-42 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmmm Refs..can we give Pachulia a tech please. Hawks lead by 2 after Joe Johnson's hits a techincal foul. Less than 3 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Bhahahah Josh Smith spazz...and blows the dunk. Too hype Smith calm that down.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Q misses a 3 badly. Hawks end the half on a 10-2 run. Poor defense, and we are not crashing the boards. The Hawks are killing us by grabbing offensive rebounds. 

61-53 Hawks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*20-38*</TD><TD>*0-3*</TD><TD>*13-19*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*53*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 6 (9)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#ed171f colSpan=13>*ATLANTA HAWKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Royal Ivey, PG</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Joe Johnson, GF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>5-5</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Al Harrington, F</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Smith, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Zaza Pachulia, FC</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Salim Stoudamire, G</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Marvin Williams, F</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Delk, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tyronn Lue, PG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Esteban Batista, FC</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Childress, GF</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>John Edwards, C</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*21-49*</TD><TD>*6-10*</TD><TD>*13-15*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*61*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*60.0%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 3 (2)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

on the bright side curry is fouling out any center within a mile of the arena


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> on the bright side curry is fouling out any center within a mile of the arena


Too bad he is putting on a Shaq like performance at the charity stripe. :curse:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Down by 9 in the third. I cant believe how we are getting beat in all forms of the game. If we lose this game we may be announced as THE worst team in the NBA.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Down by 9 in the third. I cant believe how we are getting beat in all forms of the game. If we lose this game we may be announced as THE worst team in the NBA.


Too late..we already the worst team in the NBA. Seriously we do need this win because we got a guy named Kobe Bryant..you ever heard of him? Yeah, he is coming to the Garden tomorrow. I heard he is a great player.....and he once scored 81 against a professional basketball team. :biggrin:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks love to turn the ball over. 

76-62 Hawks. Pathetic.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

8 turnovers in the 3rd qtr alone. Psst...Knick fans...hmmm can someone please tell me what happen to Crawford's game? Oh yea, and as I type this..we turned the ball over again.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I cant even watch anymore. The hawks are blowing the game open. This is just sad. What most people thought would be a .500 team is the worst team in the NBA.   Well only a month till pitchers and catchers report.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> I cant even watch anymore. The hawks are blowing the game open. This is just sad. What most people thought would be a .500 team is the worst team in the NBA.  Well only a month till pitchers and catchers report.


Yea I can't watch anymore of this debacle either. Feel free to start posting in my Mets and Yankees forum. At least you have something to look forward too. SPRING TRAINING! :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Need more David Lee!!!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Im sorry but it has to be said.........10 million dollars for LB this season and this is what he puts on the floor! :frenchy:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

so guys, were gonna be giving the bulls the number 1 pick in the draft....

sound decent?

almost as bad as the grizzlies trading a first round pick to detroit for OTIS THORPE!! too bad the pistons took darko....


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It hurts, it hurts.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Im sorry but it has to be said.........10 million dollars for LB this season and this is what he puts on the floor! :frenchy:


My sentiments exactly. :frenchy:Tru, if you still going to that Knicks vs Nuggets game let me know. I'll buy you a 20.00 hotdog. Anyway to contribute paying the Knicks players salaries the better.


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm glad i missed most of this one. One thing that bothered me of what i saw in the beginning of the game though. Why did Malik Rose start at small forward? Is Larry Brown doing this just to spite us Knicks fans? Isn't the reason Ariza doens't play because he sucks on offense? If so Malik shouldn't even be in the NBA given his offensive ability or lack thereof.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-12</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP LOWER BACK PAIN </TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP BRUISED LEFT HIP </TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*35-68*</TD><TD>*3-10*</TD><TD>*28-35*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*29*</TD><TD>*101*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*51.5%*</TD><TD>*30.0%*</TD><TD>*80.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 23 (31)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #ed171f; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>ATLANTA HAWKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Smith, GF</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Al Harrington, F</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>9-9</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>26</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Zaza Pachulia, FC</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Royal Ivey, PG</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Joe Johnson, GF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tyronn Lue, PG</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Esteban Batista, FC</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Marvin Williams, F</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Josh Childress, GF</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Salim Stoudamire, G</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>5-10</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>John Edwards, C</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40-84*</TD><TD>*10-17*</TD><TD>*30-36*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*120*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*47.6%*</TD><TD>*58.8%*</TD><TD>*83.3%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 11 (8)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Suuuuuurrreeee David Lee hit the rookie wall...sure Larry...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah like I said before...I dont care what Larry's track record is...he is not handling this team right.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Yeah like I said before...I dont care what Larry's track record is...he is not handling this team right.


Dolan, Steve Mills and Zeke aren't handling this team right. I just wish he would sell the team already!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Whole organization is in the garbage. :curse:


----------

